# Gravelines, France... now you have to pay



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Folks

Just got back from a short trip, nearly had a coronary when I saw you now have to pay to stay at Gravelines next to the boats.

There are some 'new' boulders to stop you parking right at the end [furthest away from the garage], also there is NO side swiping just up from the fishermens' parking.

It's 3€ from end of September to end of March, then increases to 6€.

The payment machine is Card only NO cash.

The 'alternative' car park... across the water follow the road until you get to the fish market, is still FOC for how long... who knows.

Those who go to 'Gravvy' regularly will be pleased to know that the 'Hymer' that is always around [occasionally hooked up to the Renault garage] is still there! 

wilse


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes been covered thanks :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-117681-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1159496.html#1159496


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I would willing pay that to be able to stop over night at some of the similar places here in Cornwall, he-ho, dream on.

curlyboy


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

wilse said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Just got back from a short trip, nearly had a coronary when I saw you now have to pay to stay at Gravelines next to the boats.
> 
> ...


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry for the old news


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

wilse said:


> Sorry for the old news


It's not old to everyone 8)


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Wilse we had missed it 1st time round. Not to sure where this alternative one is, does anyone have GPS for it?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

51.00108°N 2.10897°E

But there's nothing there except a big, and somewhat sloping car park. No motorhome facilities and no nearby (_walking distance_) large shops now the Lidl has closed down.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Its news to me. Thanks

Dave p


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> 51.00108°N 2.10897°E
> 
> But there's nothing there except a big, and somewhat sloping car park. No motorhome facilities and no nearby (_walking distance_) large shops now the Lidl has closed down.
> 
> Dave


Correct location of your co-ordinates, but IF we are talking about the LIDL near the swing bridge?... then it has not closed, as I was in there on Saturday.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

wilse said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > 51.00108°N 2.10897°E
> ...


my fav lidl


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Had a potter round on google maps and came across five campers including a big RV on a parking area a little further on from the fish market at 51.005141, 2.102305 Looks like a nice spot, looking out to sea.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Where is gravelines, it sounds a a DEAD END spot to me!! Or is it a place to die for!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geordie01 said:


> wilse said:
> 
> 
> > Zebedee said:
> ...


Not that one.

There was one a few hundred yards away in the "town" centre. Not any more I fear!! :?

*Wooly* - It's not exactly a heaving metropolis, but handy for an overnight if you take a late crossing.

I know a lot of people prefer to stop near a big supermarket, for obvious reasons, but we always take enough food for the first day so we have complete flexibility.

The disadvantage with Grand Fort Philippe is getting away in the morning. Depending on which direction you want to go, there are some narrow and winding roads to negotiate for the first few miles.

Dave


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

It was free last week, the machine had a notice inside it telling us it was out of order


----------

